# Odd markings to me



## Lori Lyons (Aug 11, 2019)

Another puzzle piece thats gonna drive me insane if I dont find out more....


Can anyone help me figure out what kind of bottle or jar this is?  I assume canning jar of some type, but "YZEE" and "MPRO" doesnt ring bells. I'm assuming the "mpro" is part of "improved".


----------



## shotdwn (Aug 11, 2019)

It is a piece of a Swayzee Improved cannibg jar.


----------



## Lori Lyons (Aug 11, 2019)

Ok thanks.  Will look up that name.  Something interesting to me is that this jar was used for canning.  Its got alot of bubbles in the glass.  Wouldnt that explode during the canning process?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 11, 2019)

Canning jars very frequently had bubbles in the glass.  I'm not sure how much pressure a canning jar is supposed to take, but it doesn't seem like they exploded often even though the glass was fairly thin a lot of the time.


----------



## Lori Lyons (Aug 12, 2019)

Seems odd that they didnt explode or crack.  Goes against everything we understand in the kitchen.  Thanks for the help


----------



## coreya (Aug 12, 2019)

Your only talking 10-15 lbs of pressure so the bubbles in the glass didn't matter.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Oct 14, 2019)

Here's a complete jar


----------

